
What is best way to take? Advice needed - Dankk
Hello, guys.<p>I am Dan and I am trying to figure out what is the best way to take in my life and I want to your point of view.<p>About me:<p>I am 27 years old I have education as a building architect but the last couple of years I was interested in Startups. I have many ideas about Startups that I am sure will be successful. My knowledge is mostly based on 3d modelling, 3d visualisation, graphic design etc. I also read a lot of different books(marketing, psychology, leadership, management, etc) and I still challenge myself learning different things.Now I am trying to focus learn to code(javascript) because I feel if I do not learn it will be a mistake. What I can say is that I know a little about everything.<p>I trying to decide which way to take:<p>1.Focusing on professional realisation as a building architect. 
Failure:
 -To find a job as an architect.<p>Аttempt:
 - I keep trying to find a job and improve my knowledge.<p>Ideas:
 - Working as an architect and continue with my profession by education.
 - Working to spread my vision for the future of architecture and merging with computers<p>2.Founding my own company for 3d visualisation.<p>Аttempt:
 - I have experience of make 3d architectural visualisation.<p>Ideas:
 - Founding a company based on my knowledge that I already have with perspective to evolve in  the future 
  3d architectural visualisation | Graphic Design &gt; VR&#x2F;AR<p>3. Working on some of my startup ideas?<p>Failure:
 - I already try a couple of time to form a team.<p>Аttempt:
 - I am trying to met new people and share my ideas but founding a team or co-founder is very hard nobody has not interested if there is no money involved.<p>Ideas:<p>- Making a good presentation and explanation of my ideas and spread it around different VCs etc.
 - Share some ideas and spread it around.<p>My goal is to make some of my ideas reality.
I want to ask you guys what you think or will do in my place?
======
brudgers
Random advice from the internet.

0\. I am a registered architect in a US state. If you really want to be an
architect in the US, finish the registration process. The process sucks for a
lot of people. The end result is as valuable or as worthless as an architect
license. But that is the only way to become one.

1\. I won't recommend the architecture business. Some people thrive, some
don't. It's a commodity industry but the only way to do the things architects
can do if that's what a person really wants to do.

I will say that success in building an architecture business is going to
correlate with the same ability to build a team that success in building a
startup does...i.e. it will be much harder to do it by yourself than with
'cofounders'.

2\. 3d visualization is a commodity business. I get emails from companies
around the world every day. They look pretty much like the emails that I have
been receiving since the 1990's.

I know people who make a living doing it. They have business relationships
that allow them to do it. They have been at it for years. The best one's have
all the skills that it takes to build a business and above average talent.

The nature of architecture is that architects rarely have money for
visualization services because clients can find an architect who will provide
it 'for free' within the base fee. When an architect gets a client to pay,
they will try to keep the work in house to increase revenue and reduce
management requirements. A medium size firm probably has the talent to produce
3d work. The only time they will outsource is if they are swamped.

That means developing many many clients to maintain a reasonable backlog.
Again that's basic business just like architecture or anything else.

3\. Working on a startup is going to be hard if you don't have a social
network that connects to people with similar interests.

That's not to say it cannot be done. The best way to meet people after getting
out of school is to get a job interacting with a lot of coworkers.

I'm not sure that's advice, but that's the landscape I see. If it boils down
to one thing, there are much better markets than selling to architects.

Good luck.

~~~
Dankk
Thank you for your time and mark all of these things.

At the moment I am seeing the 3d visualisation as an option because I am cable
of doing everything from start to end without need a team. Because at the
moment I am not seeing any other variant to focus my time for achieving
something that I am cable off. I do not want to stuck with 3d visualisation
mostly I want to start from somewhere and trying to learn and from doing some
project after that to continue evolving to something. If am polished my 3d
visualisation and presentation skill I will be more cable of selling my ideas
because at the moment winning the client is happened with good
selling/presentation skills and well presented 3d visualisation.

"...selling to architects." I am just trying to start from somewhere because
at the moment time is passing and I am just jumping from one project to
another. If keep doing that I will get older and older with any experience
even if I start something and I fail will be better than that keep changing
the project that I am working.

One of my other startup ideas is about building construction management and
establish the time of finishing the project and optimising the time of
finishing the project.

One of my disadvantages is that my education is not from well know the
university and my fluency of English speaking is still very poor but I will
found the way to improve it. I am not complaining I just sharing with you.

~~~
brudgers
Part of doing 'everything from start to finish' is identifying leads,
qualifying prospects, closing sales, negotiating contracts, collecting fees,
and maintaining client relationships. This is why it is harder to start a
company on one's own than with others.

I am curious where you are located.

~~~
Dankk
I am located in the UK London. I understand that will be hard for one person
probably if I decide to go this way I will start to looking for a
partner.Also, I will research a lot before start doing something and I will
try to do some simulation of a different task that I will need to do and will
compare my work with the best of the field. I have two option keep trying to
find a job or choose some of my plans. What will you do at my place?

~~~
brudgers
The big thing a business needs is clients/customers and that means getting out
and talking to people is usually the most important form of research. I've
worked on my own most of the past twenty-five years. Having a regular job
usually pays better for me because the ability to land clients with the wealth
to pay handsome fees is not one of my strengths...it requires joining clubs
and playing golf and schmoozing over alcohol and such and that is not my
social background.

~~~
Dankk
Thank you for your time writing comments. I will try joining in some company
and expand my social background and grow with new skills.Probably a few years
in working for some company I will try to open something on my own. Thank you
again Brudgers.

------
CyberFonic
I assume from your writing that English is not your native language. It would
help if you mentioned where you are living and working as opportunities vary
greatly around the world. If you are living in an English speaking part of the
world, then you might want to improve your language skills. Good communication
is critical in almost all ventures.

Are you a qualified architect? If so, are you no longer enjoying your
profession? You seem to imply that you are having trouble finding work as an
architect, why is that?

3D visualisations, especially in architecture, is a much in demand skill. Of
course, your tooling needs to integrate with AutoCAD, RevIT, etc. Recently I
tested VR headset for walkthroughs - very impressive when done well.

On a technical note, JavaScript is not a particularly good first programming
language to learn. It is difficult to debug stuff and you can easily develop
some bad habits. Have you looked at Python? There are a lot of good tutorials
and examples out there.

So what exactly are your ideas for a startup? You seem to be rather vague on
that part of your question.

Sorry about so many questions, but it is hard to offer help when you are not
specific with your questions.

~~~
Dankk
Yes, I am not a native English speaker but I am trying to improve it.I do
everything to improve my English but without successes.At the moment I am
living in London. I think that one of the reasons I don't have successes is my
English.

Yes, I am qualified architect but from not prestige university and with no
much professional background. Let's said that in the UK my master degree is
equal almost to nothing. Probably finding a job as an architect is my lack of
fluent English speaking and some luck.

Yes, I am thinking that 3D visualisations will be continued to evolve and grow
that's why one of my choices specialise in this area.

I start with Python I pass few courses but I do not found Python for so useful
at the moment although the Python is one of the most popular language in 3d
modelling software. Why I chose Javascript because at the moment I think that
if I know some Javascript(MEAN stack, Ionic and etc) I will be cable of
creating anything. For example, I can build any mobile app, desktop app and
with libraries like Babylonjs, I can create 3d models with walkthroughs and
VR.

On of my ideas for startup that is related to the 3d modelling it is as
follows:

Everyone had been in a historical place. An example: you stay somewhere and
the guide explaining to everyone how there was something (castle, wall, great
battle etc) and most of the time you are trying to imagine everything that he
is explaining. The Startup will be for an app that will be for VR/AR
recreation of historical event or environment. In other words, this is a VR/AR
application for historical experience.

And also all of my other startup ideas can be achieved with a good knowledge
of javascript and some open source project even in a prototype version.That
why I am trying to have some good javascript knowledge.

~~~
Dankk
Want to say something else for me is very hard to figure out what to focus it.
That's why I open the topic to see some opinions that are from people with a
different perspective from mine. Let's say that I need a help from outside
because I am trying to find that answer from years.

What would be your choice if you were me?

~~~
CyberFonic
Thank you for adding more information about yourself and your situation. A
couple of suggestions ...

1\. Enrol in a English as a second language course. London is the centre from
which the English speaking world spread. I know many people who have completed
English courses and their careers and successes took off. When you can
communicate better, you will be more confident, be able to negotiate better,
etc.

2\. If you are interested in pursuing an architectural career, find out what
you need to do in order to upgrade your education to become registered in the
UK. I'm not familiar with architecture registration requirements. For an
engineer (electrical/civil/mechanical) those with overseas academic
credentials are able to complete bridging courses in 1-2 years part-time and
attain professional recognition.

3\. Although your ideas for AR in the context of historical homes and places
is very good, it is actually a fairly large project. Since you appear to have
only entry level programming experience, you might be better off researching
whether such projects are already underway somewhere. If not, then designing
the "product" and then building a team to achieve that goal. But ...

4\. Startups get a lot of publicity, but the news is very much tainted by
survivor bias. There is very little written about the thousands of great ideas
that putter out and disappear. The reasons are manifold, lack of technical
leadership, lack of appropriate venture capital, lack of suitable team, lack
of commercially viable market. The UK startup scene is more risk averse than
that you read about about Silicon Valley; And ...

5\. It is easier to build a professional network of contacts, when you have
worked in an industry. Being on the outside, looking in is a lot harder than
when on the inside looking to expand vistas.

IMHO I would suggest doing the English language course and then getting your
professional qualifications up to UK requirements. Work in the industry so
that you can build a professional network. Then you will have a more
substantial background from which to re-evaluate your startup ideas. GOOD LUCK
!

~~~
Dankk
Thank you for your comment. I was limited with 2000chr that's why I do not add
in my first post.

1\. English will be my priority until I learned as perfectly to speak in front
of public.

2.Yes for sure I will need to get registered in the UK. I will figure out wich
is the best way to do it.

3\. I am interested in startups but at the moment I am not found something
similar to the idea. Yes, this project can grow and to be very big but
unfortunately, my lack of confident English speaking stop me to find a good
team or to convince people that this is a good idea.

4.Yes, it is very risky to pass all this way because have many things that can
fail.

5.Yes, probably I will try to find a job and work somewhere until I polish my
missing skills

Thank you CyberFonic.Will be better for me to follow a career path before try
to build something on my own. I appreciate your help.

------
jwilliams
Take a look at the Design Your Life book: [http://designingyour.life/the-
book/](http://designingyour.life/the-book/) \- It applies design thinking to
problems like this.

Without knowing you I'm going to make assumptions - but appears you're being
quite binary about this decision. There are ways you can investigate these
options in some depth (design thinking) and see what you connect with.

~~~
Dankk
For sure I will take a look at this book. Thank you, JWilliams!

